

Tired of ad-ridden and bloated PageRank extensions for Chrome? Check this one. - julienc
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/imboecihmboiphcjjnnbganojpoeeemh

======
julienc
Source code on Github here: <https://github.com/julien-c/PageRank-Fast>

